# My mod just exploded! Fire!



## phanatik

As the title says, my mech mod - or rather the battery - just exploded.

I also have a burnt carpet, some burnt cables (was vaping at my pc) and a very sore hand.

I have no idea what caused it. Be careful guys.


----------



## rogue zombie

phanatik said:


> As the title says, my mech mod - or rather the battery - just exploded.
> 
> I also have a burnt carpet, some burnt cables (was vaping at my pc) and a very sore hand.
> 
> I have no idea what caused it. Be careful guys.



Shit man. Sorry to hear that

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RoSsIkId

You ok?

What mod and what battery?


----------



## phanatik

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Shit man. Sorry to hear that



thanks, its all good. just, i'm super scared right now to vape on a mod again.

Really thought the worst when i saw the flames and couldnt feel my hand.


----------



## phanatik

RoSsIkId said:


> You ok?
> 
> What mod and what battery?



a paragon copper mod and a new efest 2800mah battery.

I screwed on my old aerotank mega to see if if i could vape some of my higher nic juices in it.

I mainly drip nowadays


----------



## Viper_SA

OMW!


----------



## andro

Good to hear u ok.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shabbar

Sheesh. Glad you okay bud

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## phanatik

it was super loud as well, the neighbours came running.


----------



## RoSsIkId



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## RoSsIkId

Did the fire button get hot?


----------



## ashTZA

phanatik said:


> a paragon copper mod and a new efest 2800mah battery.
> 
> I screwed on my old aerotank mega to see if if i could vape some of my higher nic juices in it.
> 
> I mainly drip nowadays



Sounds like a shorted coil; I still have half a dozen mini Protanks I use now and then [on an MVP] (they take the same coils) and often had 1 out of every 3 coils from a pack had a short. would never dare use them on a mech. They're shit. I could never figure out if I was getting clones or authentics; as they always looked bloody different every order.

Edit: Hmm I also have a paragon (the midnight edition). I note the very very tiny vent hole at the top and wondered what good that would do. Guess you answered that question.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## deepest

Yip a lot of people don't have any idea how dangerous batteries can be I have seen an rc car blown apart before
due to improper use of batteries. Glad to hear you are okay.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phanatik

RoSsIkId said:


> Did the fire button get hot?



i dont know, i screwed the bottom cap on, fired once to hear any popping in the tank to indicate that the firing pin did not need adjusting and BOOM... 

I'm actually still shaking.


----------



## phanatik

ashTZA said:


> Sounds like a shorted coil; I still have half a dozen mini Protanks I use now and then (they take the same coils) and often had 1 out of every 3 coils from a pack had a short. would never dare use them on a mech. They're shit. I could never figure out if I was getting clones or authentics; as they always looked bloody different every order.



could the same happen with rda/rtas?

cause i'm contemplating ditching my mechs, but if it was the coil/tanks fault...


----------



## RoSsIkId

phanatik said:


> i dont know, i screwed the bottom cap on, fired once to hear any popping in the tank to indicate that the firing pin did not need adjusting and BOOM...
> 
> I'm actually still shaking.



It gave the kind of pop you did not want to hear


----------



## ashTZA

phanatik said:


> could the same happen with rda/rtas?
> 
> cause i'm contemplating ditching my mechs, but if it was the coil/tanks fault...



Of course it can; But I'm less nervous about using a coil I built in a big dripper; than tiny micro-coil hidden in a tiny casing where the wires are less than a millimetre from the sides.

I got a heatvape invader mini now that im using so the mech has been shelved for the last 2 weeks. mind you. Loving the temp control.


----------



## deepest

You may now go and change your under ware


----------



## Matt

Is the paragon a hybrid mod like the SMPL? Because they hate commercial tanks if you don't adjust them to work on a hybrid. My atlantis ruined one of my batteries on a SMPL and know of a couple other guys that had the same.


----------



## Marzuq

That's uncool. Be happy u didn't get seriously injured. There has to be a reason the battery exploded. Prob manufacturing defect or something.


----------



## ashTZA

Matt said:


> Is the paragon a hybrid mod like the SMPL? Because they hate commercial tanks if you don't adjust them to work on a hybrid. My atlantis ruined one of my batteries on a SMPL and know of a couple other guys that had the same.



It has a screw that goes through a plastic insulator which in turn is squeezed into the top cap.
The screw needs to be adjusted every time you fit a different atty.
Then the screw itself has another inner screw on the head which needs to be adjusted in or out of it as well to make a perfect contact with the battery. Its actually a pain the groin tbh. But its a pretty mod. I wouldn't recommend it to anyone: But I like mine.

Sorry about your experience though phanatik. And glad you're OK.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Been there, done that and got the t-shirt and also had to change underpants! Mine was screwing an Atlantis onto a Mech Mod.


----------



## Alex

Glad you're okay.


----------



## stevie g

pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## RoSsIkId

Sprint said:


> pics or it didn't happen!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 10


----------



## ashTZA

Actually come to think of it: I thought 'safe chemistry' IMR batteries like the efest get super hot & vent gas but don't necessarily "explode" or burst into actual flames.

I mean... that's the story I bought into; else I'd never have spent the last year vaping almost exclusively on a mech. ?!?


----------



## deepest

Are there vent holes in that mech ?


----------



## ashTZA

deepest said:


> Are there vent holes in that mech ?



If his is the same as mine then it has 1 tiny hole that tunnels from the bottom of the top cap (from the inside) to the side of the top cap on the outside. Its the size of a needle; so not sure how effective it is.


----------



## JackalR

Geez that's rough. A guy sent me pics of someone who was using a smpl that blew. Saw that and my smpl has since to be used. Only used it a few times


----------



## devdev

So sorry to hear @phanatik! I hope you are ok. This kind of accident could really happen to any one of us.

I am not familiar with the mech you were using. Any chance of you posting pics of the device?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Paulie

Sorry to hear what happend ! Glad you okay! Could you share some pics if possible ?It would be good for us to see what it happened so we can try and help people from this happening again? If not all good am just curious on the damage thanks

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## stevie g

also a pic of your hand?


----------



## nemo

glad to hear you ok .. geesh now im starting to wonder if charging my battery on my rc smart charger for a lipo is smart


----------



## stevie g

@nemo monitor your battery temp near full charge and check with a multimeter immediately after full charge that your battery doesn't measure above 4.23v. If you are under that and the batteries don't burn your hands you should be fine.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## stevie g

@nemo just to clarify the point of 4.23v it is the upper limit specified by lithium ion capacity specification so if it goes beyond that the charger is probably designed for 4.35v lipo cells.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## nemo

Sprint said:


> @nemo monitor your battery temp near full charge and check with a multimeter immediately after full charge that your battery doesn't measure above 4.23v. If you are under that and the batteries don't burn your hands you should be fine.


Thanks I only charge at 1c the battery is ice cold and measures 4.20v and for a 1000mah battery it finishes between 850ms and 1000mah charge taken depending on how low the battery level was to begin with. it does take about an hour to charge at this rate but I have never "fast" charged any battery. The charger I use is the equivalent of the Imax b6.


----------



## stevie g

I'm going to check that charger out... Been looking for lipo/lion chemistry charger


----------



## nemo

@Sprint it has settings for lipo, life and liio I use lipo as it appeared to have the same discharged and charged thresholds liMn


----------



## phanatik

Hi guys, thanks for all the support. 

I will post pics in a bit but there isn't much to see. I think the paragon is a brilliant mod but will need to be revised. After a changed my underwear I discovered the following:

- the pressure in the tube was too much and it shot the top cap with the atty off. 
- the fact that the tube itself did not give was what saved my hand.
- the tiny vent hole on the side was where the venting happened and the black debris and gas that shot out of that hole was what propelled the mod out of my hand. 
- the battery itself was what was in flames, and it had split open on the side towards the top. The top of the battery is missing the bottom is still intact. 
- it was one of the new efest 2800mah batteries. I have been using it extensively without issues, and the paragon has never caused a short itself so it has to be aerotank. 

I will not mention the vendor I bought these items from, as they have no fault in this. 

But it does pose the question with these batteries though. Are they really "safe"? 
I think I am rather going to save up for a vv/vw mod. 
It will take me a while but at least my juices will steep nicely. 
Please please please be safe. 
I have gotten a few people into vaping and some of them have moved onto mech mods. Not everyone is so careful as I am (clearly not enough), so I need to warn them to not use commercial tanks on mech mods.


----------



## deepest

All users should always check your tanks/builds on an ohm meter prior to fitting them on a mech including commercial tanks/coils.
I think a lot of people think that the commercial coils should be "fine right?" 

Glad you didn't end up seriously injured.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre

Glad you are ok. 

I put a commercial tank on a mech once - everything got hot immediately. Since, I have never put a commercial tank on a mech, ever.

Seems to me those batteries are fine and your problem was with inadequate venting on the mech.

Am now even more appreciative of the safety spring in my Reo.

Reactions: Agree 11 | Can relate 2


----------



## capetocuba

Sorry for your trauma. Thanks for the info that it was the new "improved" Efest 2800 which I have put on my do not buy list.

Reactions: Disagree 2


----------



## baksteen8168

capetocuba said:


> Sorry for your trauma. Thanks for the info that it was the new "improved" Efest 2800 which I have put on my do not buy list.


I don't think that this was the efest's fault. Also seems to me like an atty short.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

capetocuba said:


> Sorry for your trauma. Thanks for the info that it was the new "improved" Efest 2800 which I have put on my do not buy list.



Nothing wrong with the eFest 2800's! Been running them in all my mods for ages with no issue at all... they are fine batteries. The issue is with commercial tanks on mech mods plain and simple! The two venting batteries I have experienced were authentic AW's and a VTC5 both considered the best vape batteries in the world. So in a nutshell not a battery problem.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## capetocuba

baksteen8168 said:


> I don't think that this was the efest's fault. Also seems to me like an atty short.


Um not so sure. I have had a battery vent due to a short. Mod started getting hot, could smell the gases from battery, removed battery quickly and threw outside. Nothing further happened.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ashley A

Scary stuff. Glad you're ok


----------



## baksteen8168

capetocuba said:


> Um not so sure. I have had a battery vent due to a short. Mod started getting hot, could smell the gases from battery, removed battery quickly and threw outside. Nothing further happened.


Same happened to me with both efest and sony batteries. (binned the atty after that)

Not knocking your post at all, just giving my view.  Maybe just a bad battery? Murphy loves to play tricks.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## capetocuba

baksteen8168 said:


> Same happened to me with both efest and sony batteries. (binned the atty after that)
> 
> Not knocking your post at all, just giving my view.  Maybe just a bad battery? Murphy loves to play tricks.


And yes this is a forum where we all have opinions ... and as that is the case you sir are certainly allowed youRs!  I do not get offended by replies on a forum

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paulie

I can confirm that the owner of http://www.kidneypuncher.com/ explains in a video on the Plumes of Hazard that the new Efests that he tested are good and he will sell and stock them after testing! However he explains that 95% of battery they sell he still advised only on 20A continuous discharging

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## baksteen8168

capetocuba said:


> And yes this is a forum where we all have opinions ... and as that is the case you sir are certainly allowed youRs!  I do not get offended by replies on a forum


Well I do okay!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## wikked

Damn. I had a close call when I screwed my Subtank onto a friends SMPL that had a purple EFEST in it. Tube got super hot but I got lucky and no explosion.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## baksteen8168

wikked said:


> Damn. I had a close call when I screwed my Subtank onto a friends SMPL that had a purple EFEST in it. Tube got super hot but I got lucky and no explosion.


Doesn't the subtank have a spring loaded positive?


----------



## wikked

baksteen8168 said:


> Doesn't the subtank have a spring loaded positive?


Yes it does


----------



## Paulie

baksteen8168 said:


> Doesn't the subtank have a spring loaded positive?



The problem with Subtanks and Aspire tanks and most cmmercial tanks is that the centre pin does not protrude enough (pushed in it spring adhusts inwards) and when you attach the battery directly to it it shorts

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## baksteen8168

wikked said:


> Yes it does





Paulie said:


> The problem with Subtanks and Aspire tanks and most cmmercial tanks is that the centre pin does not protrude enough and when you attach the battery directly to it it shorts



Thanks guys, so in other words don't hybrid with these tanks.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## phanatik

So my paragon is unusable.
The force that ripped the top cap and the atty off naturally stripped the entire thread within.
So glad it wasn't in my mouth/face.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## nemo

phanatik said:


> So my paragon is unusable.
> The force that ripped the top cap and the atty off naturally stripped the entire thread within.
> So glad it wasn't in my mouth/face.


That's a damn scary thought.


----------



## phanatik

nemo said:


> That's a damn scary thought.


i know, right?
And i havent vaped since...
I only use mechs...


----------



## ReeZ

It's a commercial tank on a mech mod issue, not a battery. 
Thankfully it didn't explode when my battery vented with the subtank


----------



## RevnLucky7

Takes me back to my first vent 
Those genesis tanks when they first appeared were such a *****. Come to think of it, they're still a *****.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Necropolis

This is why I'm quite happy to stay far, far away from mech mods...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## phanatik

Guess i'll have some gear to be sold or PIF'd


----------



## Viper_SA

Quite an interesting read. Glad you're okay bud. I had an issue a week ago with a mod heating up on me. Didn't understand the issue at the time. Tried the Aspire Nautilus Mini on the Phantus mod. I thought the tank's sides must have shorted or something, because it worked fine on ths Cloupor mini afterwards with the same coil. Some comments here makes a lot of sense. Been thinking of adding a safety spring in place of the spring on my Punk Slug.


----------



## Willyza

Rob Fisher said:


> Been there, done that and got the t-shirt and also had to change underpants! Mine was screwing an Atlantis onto a Mech Mod.


Hey, thats one t-shit I dont want

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Raslin

Wow, glad you ok and escaped without any serious injury. Learnt quite a bit from your experience. Thank you for opening the thread and to all how gave meaningful advice and reasons for this happening. .

Sent while vaping on Okkum my Smok M80


----------



## Rafique

Sorry man, one reason I got rid of Mechs, I also has one that just got extremely hot for no reason never exploded though


----------



## ashTZA

Would be nice if some local vendors stocked vape fuses tbh


----------



## RoSsIkId

ashTZA said:


> Would be nice if some local vendors stocked vape fuses tbh



Or get a Reo

Reactions: Agree 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## whatalotigot

Well the only thing that can cause a venting battery are these things:

Battery being dropped and damaged. damaging or bending the + and - points together creating a dead short

Dead shorting: either from
-coil ohm too low for battery
-Coil was touching the + and - contacts in a bad area. causing a dead short. 
-the pin of the atty of RTA in your case was touching both + and - contacts. 

the paragon mod has a universal 510 so its very possible the pin might have touched both, and also the coil build could have just slightly touched both + and - posts creating the short. 

Basically the battery had a dead short and then it WILL vent. try go through the mod and identify what the issue was. It happens, you need to be extra safe when vaping esp with mech mods, as there is no fail safe, as you have experienced now. always be very sure everything is correct before firing. 

Glad you are ok and still in one piece. if you are too scared to vape get a regulated mod with some fail safes in place so it wont blow up even if you try dead short. 

Unfortunatly this is a user error, and cannot be blamed on the vape kit. which ever way you look at it. everything must be double checked before vaping or KAboom.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Vapeowave

Gee, sorry to hear,hope you okay, alot can go wrong with a mechanical mod, i prefer a regulated mod for the safety


----------



## phanatik

whatalotigot said:


> Well the only thing that can cause a venting battery are these things:
> 
> Battery being dropped and damaged. damaging or bending the + and - points together creating a dead short
> 
> Dead shorting: either from
> -coil ohm too low for battery
> -Coil was touching the + and - contacts in a bad area. causing a dead short.
> -the pin of the atty of RTA in your case was touching both + and - contacts.
> 
> the paragon mod has a universal 510 so its very possible the pin might have touched both, and also the coil build could have just slightly touched both + and - posts creating the short.
> 
> Basically the battery had a dead short and then it WILL vent. try go through the mod and identify what the issue was. It happens, you need to be extra safe when vaping esp with mech mods, as there is no fail safe, as you have experienced now. always be very sure everything is correct before firing.
> 
> Glad you are ok and still in one piece. if you are too scared to vape get a regulated mod with some fail safes in place so it wont blow up even if you try dead short.
> 
> Unfortunatly this is a user error, and cannot be blamed on the vape kit. which ever way you look at it. everything must be double checked before vaping or KAboom.



Hey @whatalotigot 

Thanks for the reply and advice.
I am sure this needs to go down in the books as a user error, but maybe you can elaborate on what i could have done to prevent this?

- screwed the tank on the top cap and adjusted the firing pin for the tank to sit flush
- screwed on the mech tube
- popped in the freshly charged battery
- screwed in the bottom cap/firing button
- unscrewed the top cap to screw out the pin a bit more as there was a slight rattle 
- screwed it back, hit the fire button and BOOM

Could it be that the tank was already causing the short whenit was sitting flush with the copper top cap?


----------



## whatalotigot

It could be. . If you have the remains of the device I would give it a look at. It could be any of these issues. Mainly the firing Pin itself could be touching a area it shouldnt, Iv also had a similar insident. If you look at the RTA or tank pin. there is the center pin (screw) and then the outer area those are the + and - , now if both of those points touch the same pole of the battery that would cause a vent. The center pin should always protrude the outer - contact ring.

lemme know what you find. also pics of the Tank pin could help see what went wrong


----------



## Puff&Pass

Hey mate sorry to hear eh...what really bothers me about this is the time span, most ppl don't even get time to chuck it...no heating up...just instant boom...sadly I have become a huge mech fan...


----------



## Xhale

just some info from a long time user...the atty positive pin may well protrude today, and everything is fine, and it may well still be fine in a years time, but as the insulator tends to be made of rubber or delrin, it is understandable that it can wear, and allow the pin to rise a bit when screwed onto a mod.

there's also mods that put pressure onto this pin..some telescopically adjustable tube mechs do this...also, think of nemesis for example..you complete the mod by screwing in the button..this pushes the battery up against the mods pin, which is held in palce by a plastic threaded spacer.....which puts pressure on the atty pin. The mods pin shouldnt move, but there is wiggle room in a new nemesis, and in an old nemesis it can move by about a millimetre as the plastic threaded spacer wears..this can move your atty pin up, so even if it looks ok, it can still shrot once assembled.

kanger protanks etc..the pin is held in place by that rubber grommet...very easy to push it up to the point that you will have a short.

homework to take away: give your mods some love each day, realise when things are getting worn and take appropriate action

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## GadgetFreak

Paulie said:


> The problem with Subtanks and Aspire tanks and most cmmercial tanks is that the centre pin does not protrude enough (pushed in it spring adhusts inwards) and when you attach the battery directly to it it shorts


Agreed I put in a commercial atty onto my SMPL mod. There was instant heat and I unscrewed as quick as I could. I was using a Sony VT4 at the time. The battery is now useless but I agree with @Paulie the centre pin sits almost flush with the pos/neg of the atty and that would create an immediate short.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Ouch. Yeah a venting battery is no fun. Must have been a short. Those coil insulators compress if you tighten the mods pin to hard. Thats my guess as to what happened.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## whatalotigot

Puff&Pass said:


> Hey mate sorry to hear eh...what really bothers me about this is the time span, most ppl don't even get time to chuck it...no heating up...just instant boom...sadly I have become a huge mech fan...



Batteries dont just go BOOM! there is a time you have to throw it.. The battery will take anywhere from 12seconds to a minute to fully vent. It will heat up and get extremely hot before venting. YOUTUBE it. 

The reason why I think its the atty pin is also because as your put your tank on the mod it started to vent, 12seconds later you pressed fire and boom. Only logical explanation for this incident.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Puff&Pass

whatalotigot said:


> Batteries dont just go BOOM! there is a time you have to throw it.. The battery will take anywhere from 12seconds to a minute to fully vent. It will heat up and get extremely hot before venting. YOUTUBE it.
> 
> The reason why I think its the atty pin is also because as your put your tank on the mod it started to vent, 12seconds later you pressed fire and boom. Only logical explanation for this incident.


 I have youtubed this topic over and over again, and have seen that it often takes longer than a minute, my mate built a mod that shorted, he actually had the time to unscrew it and throw the battery out before it vented, but it did get sh*t hot instantly. What I don't understand is why it explodes in ppl's hands on occasion, I mean logic tells me that my mod would go flying with any unknown activity. I really wanna get behind this as I only use mechs.


----------



## free3dom

Puff&Pass said:


> I have youtubed this topic over and over again, and have seen that it often takes longer than a minute, my mate built a mod that shorted, he actually had the time to unscrew it and throw the battery out before it vented, but it did get sh*t hot instantly. What I don't understand is why it explodes in ppl's hands on occasion, I mean logic tells me that my mod would go flying with any unknown activity. I really wanna get behind this as I only use mechs.



The "kaboom" part is the same as with all explosive devices - it's the pressure which builds up that causes the casing to come apart which causes the damage. Think of blowing up a balloon: once it reaches maximum capacity and you keep blowing in more air, it explodes - if there are holes in the balloon it will not pop (depending on the speed of air coming in vs the size/amount of holes letting air out).

The best advice for any mech...make sure it has adequate vent holes (a single tiny hole is NOT adequate). This way even if the battery starts venting there will not be enough pressure (the air escapes through the vent holes) to cause the device to explode. This goes for all devices that use a battery - vent holes are crucial for safety.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## stevie g

I once put my mech down and the fire button activated. About two minutes later i smelt burning. The mod had been firing for the whole time, everything was super hot but luckily the kayfun attached didn't suffer permanent damage.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

free3dom said:


> The "kaboom" part is the same as with all explosive devices - it's the pressure which builds up that causes the casing to come apart which causes the damage. Think of blowing up a balloon: once it reaches maximum capacity and you keep blowing in more air, it explodes - if there are holes in the balloon it will not pop (depending on the speed of air coming in vs the size/amount of holes letting air out).
> 
> The best advice for any mech...make sure it has adequate vent holes (a single tiny hole is NOT adequate). This way even if the battery starts venting there will not be enough pressure (the air escapes through the vent holes) to cause the device to explode. This goes for all devices that use a battery - vent holes are crucial for safety.


Yup a mod without a vent hole is essentially a pipe bomb.
Easy way to test is to take the top cap off and blow through the tube you should be able to blow air through it without much resistance. Then put the top cap on with an atty remove the switch assembly and repeat. Some mods vent on top and some through the switch assembly. The less resistant side is the one you want to keep away from you when your batt starts getting hot. If I feel a mod get hot it goes out a window quick like. I go look for it 10min later.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## phanatik

So, it's been a good few days since the "incident" and I have barely been able to vape.

I cleaned my beloved panzer, and built a single parallel coil for my very first dripper, my Trident V2, wicked it and dripped some NCV Milked.

I managed to take 2 toots before I couldn't handle it and screwed the mod apart and took the battery out. I think I've lost confidence in my gear...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g

I'm also over Mechs after a few incidences.


----------



## zadiac

Necropolis said:


> This is why I'm quite happy to stay far, far away from mech mods...



lol.....why? Mech mods are the best. I've vaped on mech mods since I started. I have only one regulated device and use it rarely.
It's all about being careful and not trying to do stupid things like building too low for the battery to handle. I vape 99% on mech mods.
Two Reos and a Dimitri. Also have a tube mech mod that I'll never sell. I've never had a bettery that vented.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phanatik

zadiac said:


> lol.....why? Mech mods are the best. I've vaped on mech mods since I started. I have only one regulated device and use it rarely.
> It's all about being careful and not trying to do stupid things like building too low for the battery to handle. I vape 99% on mech mods.
> Two Reos and a Dimitri. Also have a tube mech mod that I'll never sell. I've never had a bettery that vented.



I get what you're saying but i can say, without a doubt, that I am a very cautious individual.
Now one mistake shouldn't have such dire results. Also i have never built anything lower than 0.4ohm.


----------



## free3dom

zadiac said:


> lol.....why? Mech mods are the best. I've vaped on mech mods since I started. I have only one regulated device and use it rarely.
> It's all about being careful and not trying to do stupid things like building too low for the battery to handle. I vape 99% on mech mods.
> Two Reos and a Dimitri. Also have a tube mech mod that I'll never sell. I've never had a bettery that vented.



A mech is like a motorcycle. Some ride all their lives without incident, and others run into problems quickly and/or frequently. The bottom line is that compared to regulated devices with safety features, they are more risky to use - even if you do everything right. It's just the nature of it and it's a risk you either take or don't - to each their own

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## phanatik

I love the cool factor of mechs. that's why I will return.
I like your analogy @free3dom as i am currently looking to become a biker as well

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## free3dom

phanatik said:


> I love the cool factor of mechs. that's why I will return.
> I like your analogy @free3dom as i am currently looking to become a biker as well



Go for it! Bikes are awesome 

I also enjoy the risk part of some things - I'm just aware of it and I choose to take the risk. Risk adds something to an experience (even if it's a risk that is dependent on yourself for the most part) 

Give it some time with the mechs...after a while you'll "get back on" once the psychological effect has faded a bit. The upside is that you've now learned something very important without serious injury - in the long run, that's a very good thing

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac

phanatik said:


> I get what you're saying but i can say, without a doubt, that I am a very cautious individual.
> Now one mistake shouldn't have such dire results. Also i have never built anything lower than 0.4ohm.



Well, one mistake can have dire results in almost any situation. A very cautious person can one day step off a sidewalk and in front of a bus, but that doesn't mean everybody should stop stepping off a sidewalk....lol
My point is, one mistake shouldn't be used to judge a particular device or situation.
I mean, we all know that almost every cellphone brand had a battery explode or caught fire at some point, yet we all still use those brands of cellphones.
Just my 2c. Not trying to prove anyone wrong here. Just my opinion.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Hi @phanatik

Only caught up with this thread now. Glad you are ok.
Thanks for sharing the expeirence and thanks to all the mech fundis for your advice
Certainly raises the awareness on vaping safety - particularly with mechanical setups - and this is much needed in my opinion.

@phanatik, did you take any pics of the mod and/or damage?
I would really love to see - and i think it will add value to this thread


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hi @phanatik, I know how you feel... I also am nervous to play with the mech mod I made the mistake of screwing the Atlantis on... I know the issue is with the Atlantis but I'm still nervous and haven't touched it since...


----------



## Andre

I thinks safety is important in both mechanical and regulated mods. If you go through the history of this forum you will find as many instances of regulated mods auto firing, breaking out in flames, etcetera as mechanical mods. I mostly use Reos (mechanical), which have a hot spring, a lockable button and a huge venting hole (squonk hole), but I still only use the best of batteries I can find, make extra sure I build safe coils and maintain my device properly. The same applies to the regulated mods I own - still prefer safer (IMR type) batteries, build safe coils and maintain the mod to the best of my ability. Those with LIPO (fixed) batteries I only charge under supervision.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## KB_314

wikked said:


> Damn. I had a close call when I screwed my Subtank onto a friends SMPL that had a purple EFEST in it. Tube got super hot but I got lucky and no explosion.


At one point, I was using my Subtank mini on SMPL (with a Sony VTC4) quite a bit without any issues - the pin protrudes much further than the Atlantis (mine is actually almost recessed). But then read a few bad reports and scary venting stories like this and obviously stopped and will never again use a commercial tank on any mech. I'm actually going to sell the SMPL after reading this thread. Don't see much need in mech tubes - happy with a collapsible spring on the reo (or a regulated mod). Glad you're okay!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## phanatik

Hi @Silver and All,

I will post pics this evening of what i could find.

The delrin insulator surrounding the positive pin is gone. the pin itself i've found. the top cap is still missing and only found the base and the driptip of the aerotank

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe

Hey man sorry to hear about your ordeal. I've watched a lot of videos on mech safety and battery safety and I think you should read this article from Phil busardo's website it really does help. http://www.tasteyourjuice.com/wordpress/battery-information/
Don't skip anything out and make sure to always remember ohms law and never forget your battery safety.


----------



## The Brohemian

phanatik said:


> So my paragon is unusable.
> The force that ripped the top cap and the atty off naturally stripped the entire thread within.
> So glad it wasn't in my mouth/face.




Dude check my post it's under 18650 2500mah 3.7 volts. I posted pics of my hand. Hybrid apollo caught on fire. Once a battery heats up. For instance you fire and there is a short. The positive and negative coils / wraps within battery have shorted. The battery must be thrown away. 2 if you going to use mechs make sure there is many fuking air holes. Shorts do happen batteries can over charge. Shit does go wrong mechs are dangerous. I've now got a amp meter. I test all batteries. Good luck take care.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phanatik

The Brohemian said:


> Dude check my post it's under 18650 2500mah 3.7 volts. I posted pics of my hand. Hybrid apollo caught on fire. Once a battery heats up. For instance you fire and there is a short. The positive and negative coils / wraps within battery have shorted. The battery must be thrown away. 2 if you going to use mechs make sure there is many fuking air holes. Shorts do happen batteries can over charge. Shit does go wrong mechs are dangerous. I've now got a amp meter. I test all batteries. Good luck take care.


Damn. OK. I'll have to toss a few batteries then as I don't know which ones could have been compromised. Damn. Damn. Damn. Thanks my man. Think you saved my assignment there. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Puff&Pass

phanatik said:


> So, it's been a good few days since the "incident" and I have barely been able to vape.
> 
> I cleaned my beloved panzer, and built a single parallel coil for my very first dripper, my Trident V2, wicked it and dripped some NCV Milked.
> 
> I managed to take 2 toots before I couldn't handle it and screwed the mod apart and took the battery out. I think I've lost confidence in my gear...


 Sorry to hear mate...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Puff&Pass

zadiac said:


> lol.....why? Mech mods are the best. I've vaped on mech mods since I started. I have only one regulated device and use it rarely.
> It's all about being careful and not trying to do stupid things like building too low for the battery to handle. I vape 99% on mech mods.
> Two Reos and a Dimitri. Also have a tube mech mod that I'll never sell. I've never had a bettery that vented.


 I'm on mechs aswell due to all my regulated mods failing....buttons, chips etc...guess it comes down to, check ur builds with mechs, and check your grip with regs...lol...they brake if they drop.


----------



## DoubleD

Puff&Pass said:


> I'm on mechs aswell due to all my regulated mods failing....buttons, chips etc...guess it comes down to, check ur builds with mechs, and check your grip with regs...lol...they brake if they drop.



There's an even better option 





...get a Reo 

 Yeah I said it

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Puff&Pass

The Brohemian said:


> Dude check my post it's under 18650 2500mah 3.7 volts. I posted pics of my hand. Hybrid apollo caught on fire. Once a battery heats up. For instance you fire and there is a short. The positive and negative coils / wraps within battery have shorted. The battery must be thrown away. 2 if you going to use mechs make sure there is many fuking air holes. Shorts do happen batteries can over charge. Shit does go wrong mechs are dangerous. I've now got a amp meter. I test all batteries. Good luck take care.


 I agree fully, test you batteries...I only use Efest lately with and I2 charger that charges to 3.7V max, sofar so good, haven't had any issues.


----------



## free3dom

Puff&Pass said:


> I agree fully, test you batteries...I only use Efest lately with and I2 charger that charges to 3.7V max, sofar so good, haven't had any issues.



Surely you mean 4.2V max? 

The Efest batteries are great though - I stake my life on it every day

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## phanatik

free3dom said:


> Surely you mean 4.2V max?
> 
> The Efest batteries are great though - I stake my life on it every day



I use Efests exclusively. Picking up 2 of the new 2100mah 28Amp ones.

Yes I am going to brave myself and sub-ohm proper or die trying , lol.

I just cannot get over how nicely mechs with a nice dripper vape.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## free3dom

phanatik said:


> I use Efests exclusively. Picking up 2 of the new 2100mah 28Amp ones.
> 
> Yes I am going to brave myself and sub-ohm proper or die trying , lol.
> 
> I just cannot get over how nicely mechs with a nice dripper vape.



I absolutely love the new Efest batteries too and will be replacing all mine with some 2800mAh versions as soon as new stock arrives 

I don't really super sub-ohm, but I like the battery life on these, especially in mechs

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Puff&Pass

free3dom said:


> Surely you mean 4.2V max?
> 
> The Efest batteries are great though - I stake my life on it every day


You can charge them 4.2 max, but it seems that the I2 chargers only charge up to 3.7, might be to extend battery life


----------



## DoubleD

Puff&Pass said:


> You can charge them 4.2 max, but it seems that the I2 chargers only charge up to 3.7, might be to extend battery life



My I2 charger, chargers all my batteries to 4.2v

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Puff&Pass

DoubleD said:


> My I2 charger, chargers all my batteries to 4.2v


 Should maybe have mine checked, went through the leaflet and check the outlet is 4.2V...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Puff&Pass said:


> Should maybe have mine checked, went through the leaflet and check the outlet is 4.2V...


Yeah full charge should be between 4.18 and 4.22V check the voltage with a multimeter after the charge. 3.7v is the mean operating voltage.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Eequinox

RoSsIkId said:


> View attachment 29162


ag nee man you made me snot my screen
but glad you are ok


----------



## phanatik

Eequinox said:


> ag nee man you made me snot my screen
> but glad you are ok


These things happen... To the best of us. 

Sent from within the matrix


----------

